# New Trucks and Trailer 2011 ihobby Show?



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

So what's up with new trucks or trailers? I have heard nothing new from the 2011 ihobby show?


----------



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

According to Moebius Models, they will offer an International Prostar and 53 foot Refrigerated trailer in May 2012. Joy of joys!

Tower Hobbies


----------



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

Mock ups of the upcoming Great Dane Reefer. I just can't wait!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I guess i need to start building these as ive just changed my profession. now i drive one of these bad boys


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this one to. It'll be the first 53' trailer done. All previous ones done are 48' and smaller.


----------



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

First test shots:

http://dmetzner.smugmug.com/Other/Great-Dane/20253941_ZjZT9m#!i=1601177200&k=kWdbD6T


----------



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

First test shots of the Prostar:

http://dmetzner.smugmug.com/Trucks/ProStar/21878575_PBrzQG#!i=1744443839&k=qqLcXzQ


----------



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Impressive to say the least.:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

chuckyr said:


>


Wow, I hope this sample convinces Wal-Mart to carry these puppies, that'll give Moebius a good bump-up.
Nice build.


----------



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

This pre production graphics was done on a private model. It is not a decal. It is painted on. The product kits will not have Wal Mart markings. As for Wal Mat selling them, highly unlikely. At around $58 MSRP, the typical customer at Wal Mart would consider this way out of their price range. Besides, I doubt Moebius would satisfy Wal Mart 's requests for stock.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

chuckyr said:


> Besides, I doubt Moebius would satisfy Wal Mart 's requests for stock.


But I bet he'd like to try!


----------



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

The reefer has hit the shelves.

Great kit!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

chuckyr said:


> The reefer has hit the shelves.


Yeah, but it's only quasi-legal in 17 states. Oh, wait...you meant...never mind.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yeah, but it's only quasi-legal in 17 states. Oh, wait...you meant...never mind.


 
Now that's funny!!!:dude:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

chuckyr said:


> The reefer has hit the shelves.
> 
> Great kit!


Reefer Madness!

Right?

:dude:

Gene


----------



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

*Moebius Prostar*

Prostar truck kit has been out for several months. It's a winner.


----------



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

Moebius is going to offer another 1/25th scale trailer in September. A smooth sided reefer trailer.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

September will be Reefer Madness!!!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yeah, but it's only quasi-legal in 17 states. Oh, wait...you meant...never mind.


I wonder if the law has ever found refer in a refer? 

Carl-


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

chuckyr said:


> Moebius is going to offer another 1/25th scale trailer in September. A smooth sided reefer trailer.


That aint exactly a smooth sided trailer seeing as how it's got rivets all over the sides.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> I wonder if the law has ever found refer in a refer?
> 
> Carl-


Yes, at least once (scroll down to the second half of the article).


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yes, at least once (scroll down to the second half of the article).


At least the refer stayed cool in the refer so the folks could have cool refer! :freak:

Carl-


----------



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

Builds by Tim Ahlborn‎.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Will the refer come full of refer?

Just wonderin'....

Carl-


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Stash your stash in your model stash...

(I miss college)


----------

